# washer whirlpool mod Lsn200jq1



## clowe (Dec 25, 2008)

have a whirlpool washer machine agitator don't work is their anyone who know how to remove it out of the basket? Mod Lsn200JQ1 ser.CL3916276 Type111 Thanks Help.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi clowe

Heres a diagram of the agitator assembly.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here are more diagrams:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Even more diagrams.....


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

almost done..


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

All done. 

Now you can open your machine completely to do repairs.

Good luck !


----------

